# Used many waxes, time for a victoria wax



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello guys, i just have a quick question concerning victoria waxes. For what i understand chaos and mayhem have polymers and vics red doesnt. Due to the polymers, do they last longer than red in anyones experience? WHats the diff between chaos and mayhem concerning longevity, removal, looks, etc. Is the extra money for vics red worth it? And then theres collectors wax, which is another. If anyone has used these, or more than one, can they provide feedback? Ive read the writeup about them on vics website but its vague, and no feedback provided. Thanks guys


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PM Maxi-Milan. He Vic's expert lol!

I just use the red myself out of their range, and I can't give it enough praise. It is sensational!


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Maxi praised them so much that I had to buy them all except the collectors wax.  

Chaos is more glassy as I understand. Mayhem is darkening. Can't comment on Concours but I guess it is the one everyone has to have, says Maxi


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Babalu

Victoria Concours wax suitable for all colour but especially Designed for black and red to add extra warmest wettest finish .
Victoria Chaos designed for who like extra gloss and suitable for all colours especially metallic colours.
Victoria Mayhem gives natural look - prepped look suitable for all colours .
Victoria Collectors yellow wax similar mayhem but mayhem contains more polymer .

More information from David Wyllie
*" Chaos has a little more polymers in it which many thing gives a deeper, wetter look. While the Mayhem just brings out the true look of a 'just prepped look'. As with all our waxes leaving them on too long before buffing is not recommended. If that happens the easy fix is to just reintroduce new layer of wax over the hard dried wax and continue."*


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only used red concourse and yellow collectors, but collectors really brought out the metallic flake in my liquid yellow and was really surprised, not sure on durability yet but seems to be doing better than red.

Red made my LY look very deep and warm and quite different to the yellow but really struggled with durability


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've only used red concourse and yellow collectors, but collectors really brought out the metallic flake in my liquid yellow and was really surprised, not sure on durability yet but seems to be doing better than red.
> 
> Red made my LY look very deep and warm and quite different to the yellow but really struggled with durability


The strange thing is that in the wax mega-test Vics Concours lasted longer than Colli 476!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the Concours Red wax and it's fantastic, gives a nice deep wet look.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I think Concours is a brilliant wax. In fact it is one of my favorite wax,s.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Babalu
> 
> Victoria Concours wax suitable for all colour but especially Designed for black and red to add extra warmest wettest finish .
> Victoria Chaos designed for who like extra gloss and suitable for all colours especially metallic colours.
> ...


Collectors doesn't contain any polymers.It's possibly the most underrated Victoria wax.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Vicks Chaos on silver :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How about vics wax durability?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Durability is very good,and was confirmed by the wax test that was conducted by finerdetails.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

nickmak said:


> The strange thing is that in the wax mega-test Vics Concours lasted longer than Colli 476!


Unfortunately it didn't on my car, and I had multiple layers on over the top of DJ lime prime and it maybe lasted 6 - 8 weeks before basic road grime and tar weren't washing off.

Did look lovely and so easy to use it was a shame, hoping I'll get a little more from collectors. beading from both is very tight and uniform


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Seems like vics red is the best of them all. I have a light colored car so I believe durability will be the biggest decision breaker. Is there a big diff between Vic red and the others on durability


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

go with vics red it really it the best sub £50 wax bar none, durability is fine once layered


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Unfortunately it didn't on my car, and I had multiple layers on over the top of DJ lime prime and it maybe lasted 6 - 8 weeks before basic road grime and tar weren't washing off.
> 
> Did look lovely and so easy to use it was a shame, hoping I'll get a little more from collectors. beading from both is very tight and uniform


I've got 4 months easy with Vic RED.

I have chaos,red and collector.

I really like chaos for his glossy factor.

I have a hard time telling the difference between collector and red in term of look.

The difference rely more on the fact that red is more oily and spread easier. oh and smell better lol


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> PM Maxi-Milan. He Vic's expert lol!
> 
> I just use the red myself out of their range, and I can't give it enough praise. It is sensational!


+1 vics red is the best wax for money there is,and great for it self.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be suitable prep product? What about Tripple or Carlack NSC?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

VW Lite/deep cleanse.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Zymol hd cleanse and two coats of vics red with werkstat carnauba glos for maintenance leaves the result thats on my e30 [avatar]. i dont get to hung up on durabilty as regular top ups are not an issue


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What would be suitable prep product? What about Tripple or Carlack NSC?


It really dependes on the paint condition,but if its fairly average condition,
i would go on amigo+3 layers of vics councours,the result would be stunning...
Tripple or carlack is no good because its an AIO and its got a sealant/wax in it as a built in lsp.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carlack is a good base for a wax or sealant topper, i use carlack nsc every day its a crackers on its own even better when topped and a blinder via DA. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

CK Red Moose followed by Vics Red = Wet as an otters pocket looking finish :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Dodo LPL under Vic's red and it looks superb. Durability wise, I probably wax every couple of months but have left it much longer with no appreciable loss of protection. Mind you, the weather is a bit different over here The finish on Electric Orange paint is crazy, especially when it's in the sun.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

The Concours and Collectors are the hero products of Victoria Wax (alongside with the discontinued Cruising, which was also polymer-fortified). These old-school formulas perform sensationally as they provide fascinating appearance with very surprising durability. In fact, on older more permeable finishes they can and will outlast modern sealants as well. The newcomers share the absolutely pure, unscented, uncolored recipe, but the poly-shot makes them even more durable and gives them a unique look. Where Concours is the absolute in terms of honest optics, Collectors gives a wetter look due to its oilier nature. I must agree with Waxy, it's the most underrated Vic. A wonderful product though.
The Chaos is the in-your-face guy, which very successfully combines the best carnauba and sealant attributes. High definition? Yes. Still warm? Yes. Mayhem contains less polymers and it's look is geared towards the traditional Vic look, but darkens a slightest bit more.

Victoria's own paint cleaners are simply ace and easier to work with than for example Zymöl's sticky choc.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't give my victoria stuff enough credit, I love the stuff


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

From the sounds of it chaos will be the one i purchase. It is more geared towards the weather here in the states, especially in florida where im located (Hot and Hot lol) Although its extreme temps, my car is garage kept so dedicated carnuaba waxes still tend to last well. If vics is as good as everyone says it is, i have no doubts of it lasting fairly well.. Thanks everyone for the friendly feedback.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used Concours on my Imola red car and the results have been both spectacular and long lasting.
I'm thinking I'll try Collectors next. That Bence certainly is a persuasive fellow.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Oops


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Babalu826 said:


> From the sounds of it chaos will be the one i purchase. It is more geared towards the weather here in the states, especially in florida where im located (Hot and Hot lol) Although its extreme temps, my car is garage kept so dedicated carnuaba waxes still tend to last well. If vics is as good as everyone says it is, i have no doubts of it lasting fairly well.. Thanks everyone for the friendly feedback.


Exact same climate and humidity here as you, vics concours lasts really well. 2 - 3 months easily. It's also great in the wet weather, I find it resists water spots really good. :thumb:


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Babalu
> 
> Victoria Concours wax suitable for all colour but especially Designed for black and red to add extra warmest wettest finish .
> Victoria Chaos designed for who like extra gloss and suitable for all colours especially metallic colours.
> ...


I am young enough here to be able to send you a PM, so asking you here on the related topic. For a light silver metallic yaris, what would your recommendation be between:

*Vic chaos
Vic yellow collectors
R222/P21s concours carnauba*

I see you have quite the expertise with the above listed products and also understand "best wax" is always a subjective question but feel to share your pick. My preference is 
1. *best* looks 
2. *best* prolonged looks (while it lasts for 3-4 weeks)
3. Less dust magnet (dusty condition, which i believe are applicable to your locality as well)

By looks, i mean a standout look (not plasticky, which ofcourse doesn't much apply to the three waxes here), *gloss, flake pop, shimmering curves, added wetness*. The car surface is well prepped.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sealthedeal said:


> I am young enough here to be able to send you a PM, so asking you here on the related topic. For a light silver metallic yaris, what would your recommendation be between:
> 
> *Vic chaos
> Vic yellow collectors
> ...


Hi sealthedeal, welcome to DW:wave:

You are looking for gloss , flake pop and wet look the Victoria Concours will be great choice , if you are looking for glassy mirror finish wet finish Victoria Collectors or P21s Concours wax gives glassy bright shine . All waxes attract dust like magnet but Hard wax maybe attracts less dust while oily soft wax attracts more dust . Imho is 3 waxes can gives different finish and you can choice what finish on silver you like : 
Victoria Concours for deep wet shine .
Victoria Collectors for glassy silvery finish and more reflectivity .(if you like it you will love P21s too)
Supernatural Wax gives Classy finish without silvery or darkining effect it gives purest reflection super clarity especially after 2 coats .
Lime Prime Lite as cleaned glaze will be my choice for silver car :lthumb:

you said you don't like the plasticky look ? You mean the the silvery glassy finish ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours









On bonnet SN wax


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

What you guys using under the red ?
Lol
Missed a page
I just seen to use red moose so thnx

I used R222 instead of vice red as it was not in stock...wanting to get some now R222 is gone. CYC said its similar tho.


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi sealthedeal, welcome to DW:wave:
> 
> You are looking for gloss , flake pop and wet look the Victoria Concours will be great choice , if you are looking for glassy mirror finish wet finish Victoria Collectors or P21s Concours wax gives glassy bright shine . All waxes attract dust like magnet but Hard wax maybe attracts less dust while oily soft wax attracts more dust . Imho is 3 waxes can gives different finish and you can choice what finish on silver you like :
> Victoria Concours for deep wet shine .
> ...


By plasticky look, I meant the old style sealant look (lacking warmth). I definitely like the glassy silvery shimmery look. I dont however prefer too much warmth on a silver either, a balanced look. Just to give a perspective, I have quite a few sealants from WG, BF, Werkstat, FSUPP and then Dodo light fantastic, SS2, Fuzion (small jar that i am yet to try), SNH (that I am also yet to try ). Someone somewhere is letting go vic concours, collectors and chaos and P21s concours, hence the further urge 

So a couple more queries based on your feedback:

1. Victoria collectors is likely to produce the same look as P21s concours (hardly noticeable side by side difference look wise leaving durability/cost aside) ?

2. With victoria concours, I thought it may be a little more dark colours oriented probably muting flake pop. Thats probably because of the lack of reviews or lesser people using it for lighter colors. My understanding was its more on the warm glow side than pop/glow. Right/wrong?

3. I reached out to another member Bence who has quite the liking for victoria waxes and for glossy in-your-face look, he suggested victoria chaos. My only concern is though it doesn't offer a sealant look and has that more of a hybrid look (any different than SNH or Fuzion? value for money for this is great though). I believe you also mentioned the extra glossiness of chaos, but how would that compare to vic collectors/concours.

4. As mentioned, Someone somewhere is letting go vic concours, collectors and chaos, p21s conc. If I were to pick two of them (keeping light metallic silver vitz hatchback and frost white civic 2004 in mind), would vic concours and chaos offer different looks benefits of their own (surfaces well prepped). As you know, Both silver/white continue to look the same for majority of LSPs, so I personally wouldn't want to end up thinking I bought more than one that were barely noticeable.

5. The GTR looks excellent. Would you have some pictures of a silver (or any other lighter color) wearing collectors and chaos (if that isn't too much of a incovenience) ?

Sorry if its too many queries but would greatly help all members that reach on this thread reading for vic waxes


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Chaos makes flake pop more than Concours and Collectors , Victoria chaos gives more reflectivity semi sealant look but with more dynamic shine while sealant over some silver looks sterile . Some pictures of Victoria Chaos

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215665

Toyota Corolla


Chaos Vs Acrylic Jett


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s Concours bling ..bling


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks a bunch..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sealthedeal said:


> 2. With victoria concours, I thought it may be a little more dark colours oriented probably muting flake pop. Thats probably because of the lack of reviews or lesser people using it for lighter colors. My understanding was its more on the warm glow side than pop/glow. Right/wrong?


Zaino Z8 over Concours if you want more flake pop :thumb: Sealant makes flake pop more than Victoria Concours , the looks Victoria Concours gives everything 
Gloss , wettness , depth , nice reflection .

Check this :thumb:

Dave KG Victoria Concours wax - My first impressions


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Zaino Z8 over Concours if you want more flake pop :thumb: Sealant makes flake pop more than Victoria Concours , the looks Victoria Concours gives everything
> Gloss , wettness , depth , nice reflection .
> 
> Check this :thumb:
> ...


The metallic flake for silver are mostly visible directly in the sun only or a bright shade, so 7/10 flake pop is fine with me.

Yes, I had a read of that review, somehow it only shows just one image (last one) to me with a slight rear shot of silver (which looks great). On one of the silver cars thread at DW, I recall to have dave_kg mention CK VMHG + Vic Conc to be the best combo for him for silver.

I have Prima amigo which is also mentioned to work get with vic concours (and for that matter works great with everything).

On the carpro-us site, dr_oldz mentions vic collectors/chaos to be better suited for lighter colors and metallics. His review for concours is also directed more towards dark colors due to the depth it brings.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is Zano 8 better than Sonax BSD and Sonus Carnauba Spritz please for flake pop
Thanks
Dave


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Is Zano 8 better than Sonax BSD and Sonus Carnauba Spritz please for flake pop
> Thanks
> Dave


I have tried Z8 only , I can say Z8 fantastic product :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Being very oily in nature, do all Victoria wax attract a lot of dust? Or do they have something that resists it a little.


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have tried Z8 only , I can say Z8 fantastic product :thumb:


How does z8 behave on top of a natural wax cured LSP (e.g. post wash booster)? Does it change the look to be sealant like? I hear it works very well in the zaino system but I believe you have used it as a topper else where too...

Also reading a bit further, some pro detailers have suggested using z8 as a topper to waxes can strip the wax or degrade it significantly?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Being very oily in nature, do all Victoria wax attract a lot of dust? Or do they have something that resists it a little.


Except the new Victoria Hybrid firmer in texture contains less oil , I notice oily soft wax attracts dust more than hard wax and sealant , what I like in Victoria Concours the sheeting very good with less beading that mean no more hard waterspots as you know our climate very dry and hot , Flakey your location in East and my location in Middle East simply wash the car every 2-4 days to avoid dust :lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Bence said:


> Where Concours is the absolute in terms of honest optics, Collectors gives a wetter look due to its oilier nature.


Hi Bence,

Are you sure it's not the other way around? The reason I'm asking is because Vic's Red has a higher carnauba content, and reowned for it's deep, wet, rich carnauba finish. I just asking because I just bought a pot of collectors 6oz and I was going to layer the Vics Red over Collectors, but will do it the other way around if the collectors gives more wet look


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sealthedeal said:


> How does z8 behave on top of a natural wax cured LSP (e.g. post wash booster)? Does it change the look to be sealant like? I hear it works very well in the zaino system but I believe you have used it as a topper else where too...
> 
> Also reading a bit further, some pro detailers have suggested using z8 as a topper to waxes can strip the wax or degrade it significantly?


Zaino Z8 will change the look because it improves depth , clarity , reflectivity ,
Sealant like? Most of Sealants gives flat mirror finish with less depth and richness while Zaino Z8 enhances the depth and richness . I have not tried Z8 over fresh coat of wax I use it after 3-4 weeks .


----------

